# The cutest tortoise in the world



## South FL Katie (May 25, 2010)

"Am I a boy or a girl? Only I know!"


----------



## chadk (May 25, 2010)

Definately high up on the cuteness chart


----------



## Angi (May 25, 2010)

Pretty darn cute!


----------



## BethyB1022 (May 25, 2010)

Great pics of Cody!


----------



## Scooter (May 25, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## ChiKat (May 25, 2010)

Awwww CODY! I love how he stands up SO TALL and proud! Nelson never stands that tall. Or maybe Cody just has longer legs 
How are the pups with him? (I spy Daisy and Phee in the background!)


----------



## Jenilyn (May 25, 2010)

awwwwwwwwww~


----------



## South FL Katie (May 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We have decided to definitely get another leopard! That will be the cutest tortoise in the world as well 

Kat, they're great! Except you know how bad they are about food. They see me feeding him and they think it's like candy so they always eat his leftovers and if I'm not watching closely Phoenix especially will steal his veggies. They are good about not getting close, they would never put their mouth on him but he knows they're a threat and goes in his shell when thy get too close so I'm teaching them the word "tortoise" and so far they react well and scatter when they're in his area. OMG! Daisy sat next to the new rescue sulcata's enclosure for a half an hour just sitting right next to it and watching, she wouldn't even come to me when I called her. She was so concerned <3 my sweet maternal baby. It's weird that she didn't do that with Cody?

Phoenix practicing her obedience skills! You can look but you can't touch!


----------



## Kayti (May 25, 2010)

Cody is beautiful! And so is your photography


----------



## South FL Katie (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Kayti! Canon does a pretty good job at making me look like I'm good


----------



## terryo (May 25, 2010)

South FL Katie said:


> Thanks Kayti! Canon does a pretty good job at making me look like I'm good



No, you ARE good! Your pictures are so great. And cody is really a cutie.


----------



## Isa (May 26, 2010)

Aww Cody is such a cutie  And Phoenix is adorable looking at Cody and not moving


----------



## rosty (May 28, 2010)

This xx (spam link removed by moderator) indeed really is a great one. I have great help for my pets too. Currently I haven't got any picture of my turtle. But I promise to share it with you then definitely you will be saying " This is the second cutest turtle in the world".
Wait for the snaps.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 28, 2010)

definately cute and adorable


----------



## Calaquendi (May 28, 2010)

That's cuteness! Beautiful.




South FL Katie said:


> Thanks Kayti! Canon does a pretty good job at making me look like I'm good



Canon/Nikon whatever does NOT make you look like good - only you do. Great pictures!


----------



## brandonkuala (May 28, 2010)

That was a very cutest tortoise I've ever seen. I wish I could have it in my house.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2010)

rosty said:


> This xx (spam link removed by moderator) indeed really is a great one. I have great help for my pets too. Currently I haven't got any picture of my turtle. But I promise to share it with you then definitely you will be saying " This is the second cutest turtle in the world".
> Wait for the snaps.



Rosty: I warned you once that we don't allow spamming on this forum. You ignored the warning, so you are now banned from posting.



South FL Katie said:


> "Am I a boy or a girl? Only I know!"



Let's take bets. I'm betting boy! You'll have to do a good job of raising him up to breeding size so we can find out for sure. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Scooter (May 28, 2010)

I also say boy!


----------



## South FL Katie (May 28, 2010)

Awww, a boy!! He does seem like a boy to me. How old until you can tell? 
We plan on having him forever <3 I love my little "man"



Calaquendi said:


> That's cuteness! Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## aalur (May 31, 2010)

awwww, Cody is super cute!!


----------



## Candy (May 31, 2010)

I also say boy. I love your poodle and I'm glad to see that your training Phoenix not to touch Cody. Poodles are extremely smart animals he'll learn quickly. I love the color. Your tortoise is very cute too.


----------



## mightyclyde (May 31, 2010)

the "V" looks awfully narrow... I say BOY.


----------



## DeanS (May 31, 2010)

It's a boy...and I dig the new avatar too!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 31, 2010)

Did someone already compliment his Beatnik turtleneck style?


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 1, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Did someone already compliment his Beatnik turtleneck style?



You always crack me up!!


----------



## danielledelynn (Jun 2, 2010)

Cody is a very handsome man...Not really sure how to tell, but I'm going to say it's a boy too! lol...

Great pictures, looking forward to seeing more


----------



## DoversMama (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay. These pictures made me do the high pitched "ohhh, look at the tiny tort(honey let's get another one)" voice! Great pictures!


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jun 12, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous, i love his back 'foot' in the 6th image, it looks so clumsy in the cutest way.


----------

